# Subcontractors and sidewalk crews wanted Western Suburbs of Chicago



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I am looking for subcontractors, operators, and sidewalk crews to work in the city of Naperville, IL and surrounding towns.

Looking for:

subcontractors with plow trucks with 8' blades or larger

subcontractors with skidsteers with 8' power angle blades or 10' push boxes

equipment operators to run my skid steers and wheel loaders

sidewalk crews with their own truck or van



We have a lot of work in the area and you can get a lot of hours when it snows. 

We pay every 2 weeks. Cash payment option available for equipment operators and sidewalk crews. 

PM me if you are interested and want more details


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

still looking for trucks with plows.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck. Most people on here are already locked in somewhere for the season. I believe I see your ads on Craigslist, correct? Somebody from the Naperville area is advertising. If it's not you, you may want to try advertising there as well.


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ive operated a wheel loader for a few years, and have limited experience with a skid steer. I am in Elmhurst, how far East do your contracts go?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

i have a wheel loader position available in the eastern part of naperville. PM me if you are interested.


----------

